# Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2010)

*Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Hey Leute 

Haben hier eine FritzBox 7113. 

Mein Dad hats nicht so mit den Papieren und der Spinner   

Hat den Zettel nicht mehr wo das PW zur Benutzeroberfläche drauf steht.

Jemand ne Idee?
dennn ich denke die Box brauch mal ein Update, denn die hängt öfter.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

mein Router hat einen Reset Knopf, falls ich Passwort vergessen sollte. Wie siehts mit FirtzBox aus ?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

es geht aber um die Benutzeroberfläche ne.

Bei der Krücke kannste nur Wlan ausmachen und Kabel ziehen


----------



## TheRammbock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Telefon ran, wenn noch keines dran ist und dann das hier mal probieren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

weißt du wie es mit den Zugangsdaten dann aussieht, denn die stehen auf dem Zettel mit drauf


----------



## TheRammbock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Die Zugangsdaten sind dann devinitiv weg! Wenn´s legal ist, dann beim Anbieter nachfragen, die geben die nochmal raus und wenn dein Alter Herr davon nichts wissen soll, dann ist DAS nicht der geeignete Weg


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

bin 23, klar weiß der das. Brauche hier nich Bullshit erzählen.

Nur der hats echt nicht so mit Papierkram.

Ja werd die dann ma Anrufen morgen.

Weil in so komigen Forem sind hacktools. Aber hacke doch nich mein own network


----------



## TheRammbock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

 Mir kanns ja egal sein, wenns nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Hmmm, bei 1&1 zum Beispiel, da weiß ich, kommen die Techniker auch auf deine Box rauf. Wie es bei anderen aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Wäre vielleicht noch ein Denkanstoß. Hacken, davon hab ich null Plan, muß also passen. Ich kenn auch nur die Hausmittelchen. 

OT: Meine Eltern haben seit Monaten meinen "alten" Speedport 503V daheim liegen und es scheitert auch nur daran, diese einzubinden, weil mein Alter Herr ebenfalls nicht weiß wo die Unterlagen sind. Traurig, aber war ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

ja siehste, kennst das also.
Hab dem hundert ma gesagt, der soll auch seine Internet PW's aufschreiben und zusammen halten, aber da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren

Ja wäre ja 1&1.


----------



## TheRammbock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Joa klar. Alte Menschen halt *duck und weg* Kenn das alles zur Genüge. 

Joa, dann ruf da an, verlang einen Techniker und weiter gehts. Bring Geduld mit und las dich nicht abwimmeln, wenn er meint, das geht nicht. DAS GEHT 100%! 

Ansonsten mal abwarten, vielleicht sind ja noch einige unserer "Hacker" wach und haben noch was brauchbares in der Hand.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

grad wieder geguckt. Der **** ist echt weg


----------



## Pliscin (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

hi gib das mal im browser ein dan solte die benutzeroberfläche kommen http://fritz.box fals du das meinst

und schau mal da da kan dir auch geholfen werden egal welchen anbieter du has die fritzBox komt nämlich von der firma AVM http://www.avm.de/de/Download/index.php3?js=enabled


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Danke 

aber für das Update muss man in die Einstellungen kommen,was ja nicht der fall ist.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

Ich habe noch das* hier *gefunden und das *hier*. 

Aber wie ich schon schrieb, läuft wirklich alles auf eine komplette Rückstellung hinaus.


----------



## Pliscin (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

hat er das pw geändert weil wen das der fal sein solte hast ein problem
da hilft meist ein techniker oder ein reset

ja wie TheRammbock es schon schildert beim vergessen des PWs bleibt nur noch ein reset und dan is alles auf dem normal zustand 
habe hir die 7170 mal als repeater falsch eingerichjtet und karm noch nicht mal mehr auf die oberfleche da gibs aber ein reset tool von AVM das macht genau das selbe


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

ja nur das Problem ist, mir fehlen ja auch die Zugangsdaten.

Weshlab ich nicht um einen Anruf bei 1&1 drumherum komme.


----------



## Pliscin (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

auje da würde ich aber liber erst dort anrufen vileicht geben sie dir die noch mal übers tele mit must aber aufpassen darfst net sagen das sie dir abhanden gekommen sind sons is deine leitung down mus nur sagen das du sie verlegt hast hatte ich schon mal seit dem passe ich harig auf meine daten auf mit nem basy in der hand 
und wen du das erledigt hast würde ich die box erst resetten


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

stimmt, nicht das die die Leitung kappen 

Werd denen sagen, das ich die grade nicht finde, es aber wichtig wäre.
Ich mein, kann denen ja jede Daten die die wollen nennen,sprich Namen,Geburtsdaten,Wohnort, bla bla.


----------



## Pliscin (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

bei mir hatten sie damals die leitung gekapt


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Benutzeroberfläche FritzBox 7113*

oha, okay. Das ginge garnicht, brauche das netz.


----------

